# WHY FLY FISHING?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

WHY FLY FISHING? WHAT IS BETTER ABOUT IT THAN REGULAR ROD FISHING?


----------



## Robb (Sep 13, 2007)

I just started fly fishing this year and I am by no means a expert (I basically suck). I find it more enjoyable than a spinning rod for several reason, but mostly it's just seems more relaxing standing knee deep in the stream up big cottonwood canyon tossing you fly back and forth and watching the fish swim up and attack the fly. 

With my spinning rod it was more of a game for us to see if I was faster than the fish in snagging him, but with the fly rod I have watched the fish come up to the surface and attack the fly. I got started for about $125 and that included some hip waders, a rod and reel and some basic supplies.

Robb


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I wouldn't say that fly fishing is better, just different.
I like to use several different methods of angling throughout the year.
I once tried to ice fish with my fly rod, but I was too tired to cast after cutting the huge hole that I had to make!  
I will say this about fly fishing.
Tie your own fly and then catch a fish with it. After you have done this, you will know why people like to fly fish! :wink:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I think it is fun to cast to fish that you can see and have them take your nymph or dry fly. I find it difficult to do this with spinners. I think fly fishing is a little funner, but I still like to spin fish.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

I’m sure I’ll get some flak for this, but here it goes. For me fly-fishing is a natural progression when it comes to fishing. When we all started in this sport, I’m sure most of started out chucking a worm or Power Bait – it was easy, just load up the bait on a bare hook, chuck it anywhere in the lake, set the poll down and watch and wait. Most 5-8 year old kids can master this in a matter of minutes. However, sometime during this process some of us got board and moved on to more challenging thing such as spinners and/or flies. For those of you that moved on to spinners I’m sure that you would all agree that spinner fishing it’s a lot more fun then waiting for an inanimate object to become animated. With spinners you get to cast a hell of a lot more times – You discover that it makes a difference whether you reel in your lure slow or fast. You also discover the wonderful world of colors and that a certain color lure on certain day can make a difference. And… maybe for the fist time, you get to actually watch a fish chase down your lure and attach it. (Something you don’t see a lot of while fishing with Power Bait.) 

Now… take it even one step further. You can see the trout holding in a deep run or just off to the side hugging the bank of a big river - you tie on a fly that you are certain will do the trick. You cast, it’s got the perfect drift, and it goes right over the trout’s nose without so much as a flinch from the trout. 30 minutes later and 10 flies later you finely figure out just exactly what that big trout wants and this time your perfect fly with the perfect cast with the perfect drift pays you dividends. The thrill of fly-fishing is the whole process, from learning how to tie your own flies, to learning how to cast your rod (fly fisherman use rods, they no longer use polls), and figuring out what bugs fish eat and what time of year they eat them and what size and color that bugs got to be before you’ll get a trout to take it. The whole process is a lot more challenging. If you haven’t seen the movie (and I can’t imagine who that might be) go and rent “A River Run’s Through it”. Norman Maclean puts into words what so many of us feel when it comes to fly-fishing. 

Fly-fishing can take a lifetime to master, whereas getting the right amount of Power Bait on your hook may just take a matter of minutes. 

I know it may seem that fly-fisherman act like they are better then the other fisherman, but I think you’ll find that we are just very passionate about our trade. However, we are also willing to tell you about our trade and even teach you a few things if you’re want to learn.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

+1 improv. also fly-rods are much more sensitive than spinning/bait rods. your rode could be bent in half on a fly rod when you have a 12"er on there whereas on a spinning rod it takes a 20"er.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Whenver I go flyfishing I always carry a spinner pole with me. But I love flyfishing because I like to see the fish take the fly. It is just so thrilling to me to see a big fish slurp a fly off the top. Then I make the perfect cast, with perfect presentation, and he is fooled and slurps up my fly as well. It makes me feel as if I can imitate nature. I don't know. It is just so exciting!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

There are a million reasons. I like it cause its a work of art and you have to earn every fish you catch. It's more challenging then regular fishing and they fight a lot harder on a fly rod. I agree though, tying your own fly and catching fish gives you a feeling nothing else does.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

It is not better. Stick to worms and powerbait if your aim is to just put a limit of trout on the table. 

However, if you are one to look for challenge in the pursuit or your quarry it might be something to try. Bait fishing is like road hunting, whereas fly fishing and specialized gear fishing is more like bow or muzzleloader hunting. You are hunting the fish rather than waiting for it to eat a bait or come to you. I enjoy fly fishing because the challenges of the sport are endless. There are many target species and techniques and there is also the art of tying. It can be a weekend hobby or a lifetime pursuit. For me it is THE lifetime pursuit and my other hobbies have taken a back seat.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It is addicting that is why! I can't put my finger on it but the idea of just you and the river, being active while fishing, and the solace of it all it is my favorite. Don't get me wrong trolling is more social and when it is hot (unlike this weekend) dragging hardware can be a blast. But something about the senery and peacfullness of flyfishing always drags me back. I had such a blast this weekend I am scaping my flaming gorge trip to go to yellowstone. I just don't feel right if I cant get up to yellowstone once a year. *()* *()*


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*More & Bigger*

I've seen the comment before about how flyfishing doesn't produce more fish, but it's not what my experience has shown.

Think about this: What do you fish with a spinning rod? Jigs, plastics, lures of all kinds generally imitating minnows, and various baits. Now that's a light summary, but you get the idea. What makes up the average trout's diet? Well, it depends largely on type of water, seasonality, and all kinds of factors but worms and minnows are a very small percentage. The vast majority of the diet consists of the various lifecycle stages of chironomids, caddis, mayflies, scuds, sowbugs, leeches, and so forth.

Minnows and the like are often targets of opportunity, hence the rather universal usefulness of standard lures. Fish can be persuaded to go for the big meal at times. Other times they are very, very selective and will take only the size, color, and pattern of organism which they are keying on. Fly fishing gives you access to this vast world of specialization, targeting the fish with what the fish are taking on that day, at that hour, in that minute. It's not too different than your own appetites. Sure, a big fat lure like a hamburger will get your attention sometimes, but it won't if you're in the mood for a piece of apple pie instead.

I have consistently caught more and bigger fish on flies after the learning phase of fly fishing -- which takes some dedication. Spin fisherman often give looks of total disbelief when you tell them you caught 20, 30, 40, or 50 fish in a half day, thinking it to be some sort of gross misrepresentation of the facts as they are used to a great day meaning a limit of 4 or 8 trout with perhaps a handful of released fish. Flyfisherman who are on their game generally AVERAGE between 20 to 30 fish per half day, with the other numbers I mentioned being common enough to experience every season. If your averages are less, consider switching. If they are more, you're a better spin fisherman than I am!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree but you need to preface your comments by depending on the water. Some waters you could catch 100 fish a day and some you feel great about 4 fish. *()*


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

i totally agree with theshershark. when i started fly-fishing i starting catching more and bigger fish. all smaller waters and rivers/streams produce more fish for me while fly-fishing as opposed to everything else. as for the bigger waters it depends on the water. scofield produces more for me on fly than anything else, but otter creek res you have to work a little more for them to take a fly (but they tend to be bigger). i heard the reason for this is because flies, lures, and minnows are natural bait they regularly eat whereas powerbait isn't. the reason they take it is because it looks like the pellets they receive in the hatcheries (hence why bigger fish dont take it as much).


----------



## Knowlton (Sep 19, 2007)

*You will never get it.*

There is just a challenge in fly fishing that *******'s etc....will never understand. Go ahead and continue to pull your truck up to the bank, drink your cheap beer and cuddle your toothless wife. I'll be out on the river.


----------



## GeorgeHayduke (Sep 13, 2007)

I feel like fly fishing is a different thing( from spinning or baitfishing)...To me- fly fishing is what you take up when you have proved to yourself that you can catch fish - and JUST catching fish is not really the point anymore ( though being the object of the game it isn't insignificant either!...)...I fly fish because I am looking for the whole package - I want to know about fish- and what they eat and how they are affected by weather and water conditions....the actual catching and playing of fish for me is just a "proof of concept" (as well as an opportunity to take another look at the fish - which I think are impossibly pretty creatures!..)...It confirms that on this day at this time for some reason I have it figured out.
I also have an an appreciation for the simplicity, essentially you CAN( though not many of us do..) fly fish with nothing but your rod and a reel and a few flies in an altoids tin...no boats or fish finders or tackleboxes to haul around...in fact, I keep a rod and a couple of flyboxes in the car at all times so I can just pull over and fish whenever I feel like it...
Fly fishing, in the modern era is about discipline- SELF discipline.... We impose limits on the gear we use to give ourselves more control and knowledge- instead of a rod that will cast hundreds of yards we use rods that cast tens of feet- and subsequently fish with our heads and hearts rather than with our "stuff" ( I ain't sayin' some of us aren't "Gear Whores"- some of us are- but we don't HAVE to be- if we don't want to...) we tie our own flies and limit ourselves to natural materials and some of us build our own rods...We aren't as reliant on retail outlets, and that at least gives us the illusion of more self reliance...when I baitcasted and spin fished more often I usually had to start any excursion with a trip to the store...at least K-mart if not Cabellas...I've been in a fly shop exactly three times in the last year- and two of those trips were to replace stuff that had been stolen from my car( rat b*st*rds - Was the thief a fly fisherman?...I doubt it...)..
I also feel that our "sport" is essential- elemental, If you will...Flyfishing was invented by the first baitfisher who couldn't find an worm or grasshoper to impale on his bone hook and tied some scraps on to LOOK like bait...and the gear hasn't changed all that much- refinements yes- but you could still do it all if we didn't have the industrial revolution- and thats comforting when one lives in uncertain times...


Too much typing..I'm gonna go fish...hope you got something from that....
Good luck...


----------



## GeorgeHayduke (Sep 13, 2007)

*and Also....*

..thought it might be elitist to mention this- most flyfishers are eloquent and good spellers...Take from that what you will...


----------



## McKell (Sep 25, 2007)

Flies do not make your fingers stink...


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

VERY well put threshershark. You just saved 20 minutes. My thoughts exactly. Improv is right on as well.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I love the challenge it poses to me. Fly fishing changes everytime you go out. You just don't know what to expect. You can have an idea but just when you think you have it all figured out, things change. 

With bait fishing and spin casting, nothing really changed with me. I always put the same bait on, and used the same 3 spinners/lures. I could always catch fish, but somehow it just didn't satisfy me.

I also love the entomology aspect of fly fishing. Bugs are cool! I even have a microscope at home to look at them closely so I can tie up some flies that match them better. How nerdy is that? But I love it. And that is really why I fly fish. It's just what I love to do. And I also catch more fish fly fishing (well at least now I do, didn't used to :lol: )

**Oh, could we get a Fly Tying board added to this Forum? Just an idea.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

RnF said:


> **Oh, could we get a Fly Tying board added to this Forum? Just an idea.


GREAT IDEA!!!!

I have some pics that are dying to be posted...


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

cheech said:


> RnF said:
> 
> 
> > **Oh, could we get a Fly Tying board added to this Forum? Just an idea.
> ...


Me too! Great idea. I'll start a new thread in the meantime.


----------



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I fly fish because it is the fishing not the catching. I may not catch a single fish but just fly fishing is a reward in its self. Fly fishing is a time machine for me. I step into the water and become part of the flow of the river. Concentrating on the hatch, stream structure, fish rising, seams in the water, the weather, where to cast next, what fly to try, where not to step, how did I hook that branch and I think “where is that Snicker bar I brought”. Not observing any passage of time I step out of the water and two hours have past, most of my cares have floated down stream and I am refreshed. I guess that is why I fly fish. 8)


----------

